# Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent



## Superwip (13. November 2011)

*Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Das M-Lab (Internet-Plattform Measurement Lab), ein von Google ins Leben gerufenes offenes Projekt zur Untersuchung der Internetinfrastruktur hat erste Ergebnisse seiner Studien veröffentlicht.

Konkret handelt es sich um quartalsweise summierte Ergebnisse von Anfang 2008 bis Anfang 2010, die zeigen, in welchem Umfang ISPs den durch ihr Netz laufenden Verkehr des Bittorrent Protokolls (künstlich) drosseln.

M-Lab sammelt mit Hilfe der vom Max-Planck Institut entwickelten Anwendung "Glasnost" Daten von Usern, die an dem Projekt teilnehmen; Glasnost vergleicht ob der Bittorrentverkehr sowie andere Netzwerkanwendungen im Up- sowie im Download über die Leitung normal laufen, verzögert oder sogar blockiert sind. Zu diesem Zweck wird de Geschwindigkeit der Verbindung mit Messervern gemessen.

In Deutschland fällt vor allem Kabel Deutschland als Bremser auf, in Österreich UPC, UPC scheint sich aber den Daten zufolge ab Q3 2009 gebessert zu haben.

Allerdings sind die Daten nicht absolut zuverlässig: zu einigen Providern gibt es zu wenige Daten, außerdem wäre es möglich, dass die Provider die Messerver als solche idendifiziert haben und die Verkehrsfluss mit diesen nicht bremsen um die Messergebnisse gezielt zu verfälschen; es könnte daher durchaus unentdeckte schwarze Schafe geben und auch festgestellte Verbesserungen müssen keine sein

M-Lab-Test zeigt Providereinfluss auf Bittorrent | heise Netze

M-Lab:
M-Lab | Welcome to Measurement Lab

Aktuelle Rohdaten:
Data from M-Lab Tools | M-Lab

Daten Q2 2008- Q2 2010
MLab-Data


----------



## DUNnet (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

KD kann ich nur bestätigen,
wechsel oft genug auf SSL Verschlüsselte Übertragung aufen Port 443,
nicht zu ertragen,
aber allgemein drosselt KD!

Hab letzte Woche bei exakt 50GB Traffic an einem Tag eine Sperre reingedrückt bekommen,
von 100MBit auf 30MBit runter und ein paar Ports liefen nur mit 10kbyte/s!

Schweineladen...


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Und genau deshalb brauchen wir endlich vernünftige gesetzliche Regelungen zur Netzneutralität- aktuell können die Provider machen, was sie wollen und müssen nichtmal ihre Kunden darüber aufklären...

Zum Glück gibt es wenigstens Projekte wie das M-Lab, die versuchen das Ganze transparenter zu machen


----------



## Felixxz2 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Jop dafür wär ich auch.

Gesetz mit folgenden Punkten:

-völlige Netzneutrlität
-es dürfen nicht gezielt spezielle Anwendungen blockiert oder gedroselt werden
-Tarife die eine Drosselung ab einem speziellen Traffic beinhalten, dürfen NICHT als Flatrate vermarktet werden (z.B. VDSL 50 von der Telekom ab 200GB, nahezu jeder Mobilfunktarif ab 300MB/1GB/5GB)
-eine Drosselung ist überhaupt nur dann zulässig, wenn der Nutzer ein stark unnatürliches Nutzungsverhalten aufweist (im Fall von VDSL 50 z.B. mehrere Terrabyte pro Monat)
-ein gesetzlicher Anspruch auf DSL mit 16 Mbit, wie es die CDU vorgeschlagen hat
-die Netzbetreiber haben die Pflicht, nicht nur nicht aktiv zu drosseln, sondern auch dafür zu sorgen, dass soweit technisch möglich (also Server steht in Deutschland) eine normale Anbindung auch zur Rush Hour gewährleistet ist (konkret Youtube + Telekom = manchmal Downloadspeed von 300 KBit/s in den Abendstunden)


Denn die völlige gesetzliche Freiheit, die die Telekom genießt führt zu einer extrem kundenfeindlichen Breitbandlandschaft. Man muss nur an diejenigen denken, die mit DSL 384 rum"surfen". Und ich reg mich ja schon tierisch über mein 3000er auf und darüber, dass die Telekom unseren Ortsteil (!) umschifft hat und nur in die anderen Ortsteile der Gemeinde direkt Glasfasergelegt hat. Und das obwohl die Kosten komplett die Gemeinde übernimmt!


----------



## hfb (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> -ein gesetzlicher Anspruch auf DSL mit 16 Mbit, wie es die CDU vorgeschlagen hat
> -die Netzbetreiber haben die Pflicht, nicht nur nicht aktiv zu drosseln, sondern auch dafür zu sorgen, dass soweit technisch möglich (also Server steht in Deutschland) eine normale Anbindung auch zur Rush Hour gewährleistet ist (konkret Youtube + Telekom = manchmal Downloadspeed von 300 KBit/s in den Abendstunden)


 
[Ironie]
Unbegrenztes Volumen und permanent maximal Speed und eigentlich muss das auch noch kostenlos sein, ist schliesslich
Grundversorgung, fürs Atmen bezahle ich ja auch nichts.
[/Ironie]


----------



## Psycho1996 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



hfb schrieb:


> [Ironie]
> Unbegrenztes Volumen und permanent maximal Speed und eigentlich muss das auch noch kostenlos sein, ist schliesslich
> Grundversorgung, fürs Atmen bezahle ich ja auch nichts.
> [/Ironie]


 
Ist ja eigentlich auch korrekt oder? Wenn mir jemand ne Flatrate verkauft soll das auch ne Flat sein... 

Und wen mir jemand ne 32er Leitung verkauft will ich auch 32er Speed (+/-)

Ist so wie wenn ich 32 KG Mehl kaufe und nur 20 bekomme...


----------



## Shizophrenic (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Ist ja eigentlich auch korrekt oder? Wenn mir jemand ne Flatrate verkauft soll das auch ne Flat sein...
> 
> Und wen mir jemand ne 32er Leitung verkauft will ich auch 32er Speed (+/-)
> 
> Ist so wie wenn ich 32 KG Mehl kaufe und nur 20 bekomme...


 
seh ich genauso.
ist schon eine schande was die provider so mit uns treiben.


----------



## Madz (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Die Geschichte mit KB ist mir noch nicht untergekommen, aber ich sauge mit meinen 100mbit auch nicht sooo viel.


----------



## Rizoma (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Was auch verboten werden sollte in einem Anschlussgebiet zb. 16k Leitungen zu vertreiben wenn der Provider weis das er keine 16k mit max. -10% liefern kann

In meinen fall ist es so 16k Leitung bestellt bekomme aber nur knapp über 7k und das geilste der Provider kann sich über seine AGB´s (in den nur 5k zu gesichert werden) Rausreden


----------



## Gast20141208 (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Vielleicht sollten die ganzen Filesharer mal ihren Traffic reduzieren, dann werden sie auch nicht gedrosselt. 
Die sind ja auch nur für 2/3 des weltweiten Traffic verantwortlich.


----------



## Hademe (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Also ich hab auch KD mit 100mbit und die nutz ich auch häufig aus. Nach 120GB Traffic an einem Tag, konnte ich bisher keine Drosselung feststellen. Evtl ist sowas ja auch Standortabhängig.


----------



## Haxti (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Laut Glasnost drosselt Mnet bei mir auch Torrrenttransfer. Was mich an der Geschichte nervt: Ich brauchs legal um viele Spiele zu Patchen und das geht ganz schön auf die Eier, wenn man sowieso nur DSL6k hat. Youtube läuft immer voll, aber gerade am Wochenende ist das einfach insgesamt ne überlastung von der Serveranbindung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



DUNnet schrieb:


> Hab letzte Woche bei exakt 50GB Traffic an einem Tag eine Sperre reingedrückt bekommen





Hademe schrieb:


> Nach 120GB Traffic an einem Tag


 


Und wie viele Privatpersonen haben 50GB oder gat 120GB Traffic am Tag ohne tonnenweise illegal Filme und Programme hoch und runterzuladen?

Versteht mich nicht falsch ich bin auch für Netzneutralität und finde diese Begrenzungen ungerechtfertigt... aber 120GB am Tag ist wirklich ne Hausnummer die man kaum erreicht wenn man nicht eine ganz spezielle Breitbandaufgabe hat oder wie gesagt Filehosterjunkie ist.


----------



## OldboyX (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und wie viele Privatpersonen haben 50GB oder gat 120GB Traffic am Tag ohne tonnenweise illegal Filme und Programme hoch und runterzuladen?
> 
> Versteht mich nicht falsch ich bin auch für Netzneutralität und finde diese Begrenzungen ungerechtfertigt... aber 120GB am Tag ist wirklich ne Hausnummer die man kaum erreicht wenn man nicht eine ganz spezielle Breitbandaufgabe hat oder wie gesagt Filehosterjunkie ist.


 
Die zwei Problematiken sind aber völlig zu trennen.

Wenn man eine FLAT-Rate geboten bekommt und für diese bezahlt, muss der Anbieter sich darum kümmern, dass er entsprechende Preise und Bandbreiten bietet, dass unterm Strich eben für denjenigen der 120GB am Tag an Traffic produziert genug "Bandbreite" vorhanden ist.

Wenn ich in meinem Gasthaus "ALL YOU CAN EAT" anbiete, dann muss ich eben auch so kalkulieren, dass genug da ist und die Preise so sind, dass ich auch dann ein Geschäft mache, wenn Leute auch wirklich extrem viel essen. Ich kann ja nicht nach dem 2. Teller Nudeln dann sagen: Jetzt ist genug und ab jetzt kannst du nur noch alle 30 Minuten eine einzelne Nudel essen...

Schließlich sind das ja, wie du selbst sagst, die wenigsten die das "brauchen" und entsprechend wird der eine Vielnutzer von den ganzen Wenignutzern ausgeglichen.


Dass Filehosten unter bestimmten Umständen illegal ist, hat damit erstmal nichts zu tun und eine Pauschalverurteilung oder vorauseilende Verurteilung aller, die viel Traffic verursachen ist ZUM GLÜCK ungesetzlich.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Ich wollte diese Dinge auch nicht miteinander verbinden - ich habe NICHT gesagt dass jeder der 120GB am Tag saugt das illegal tut, ich wundere mich nur darüber wie viele Leute es anscheinend schaffen diesn Traffic auf legale Art und Weise zu erzielen.
Ich würde mal schätzen dass 99% aller Internetnutzer im privaten Kreis nur ganz selten über 5GB am Tag rauskommen, die meisten dürften wohl noch weit unter 500MB liegen - normale Websites (abseits von Videoportalen usw) verursachen ja kaum Traffic.

Das Argument Flatrate stimmt so lange, wie die Definition davon so ist wie du dir sie vorstellst. Wenn Flatrate heißt "So viel man will im bezahlten Zeitraum" hast du uneingeschränkt Recht - ich könnte mir aber vorstellen, dass Provider ihre Flatrate anders definieren (also so viel du willst bis x GB, dann langsamer oder ähnlich). Wenn diese Definition im Vertrag / AGB drin ist ist das eben so, dass der Ottonormalkunde unter Flatrate was anderes versteht heißt nicht dass es das ist - beim All You Can Eat ists ja auch häufig so, dass trotzdem Limitierungen dabei sind, etwa "iss soviel du willst aber von Speise XY nur maximal 2 Teller" (hab ich schon häufiger gesehen). Da ists dann auch einfach so definiert und auch rechtens zu sagen jetzt reichts. 
Man muss nur den Kunden vorher darauf hinweisen - einfach zu sagen Flatrate heißt ich darf 1700GB am Tag saugen funktioniert nicht wenn im Vertrag der nur den Namen "Flat" beinhaltet was anderes vereinbart wurde. Der Begriff Flatrate sagt nur aus, dass nicht pro Zeit oder Volumeneinheit  abgerechnet wird sondern über einen festgesetzten Zeitraum ein  festgesetzter Betrag, wie viel man laden darf ist vorerst nicht  enthalten auch wenn das gern glauben gemacht wird (und von den meisten  bereits als Fakt angenommen ist da auch die Grenzen wenn sie existieren son extrem hoch angesetzt sind dass kaum jemand je in Berührung mit ihnen kommt). 

Wiki sagt am Ende dazu: "Als Flatrate werden ebenfalls Tarife beworben in denen in einem klar  definierten Zeitraum ein gewisses Übertragungsvolumen (je nach Anbieter  und Zeitraum 50 MB, 100 MB, 200 MB, 250 MB, 1 GB, 2 GB, 5 GB) mit hoher  Geschwindigkeit zur Verfügung steht, weiteres Übertragungsvolumen  unbegrenzt mit niedrigerer Geschwindigkeit."


----------



## OctoCore (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und wie viele Privatpersonen haben 50GB oder gat 120GB Traffic am Tag ohne tonnenweise illegal Filme und Programme hoch und runterzuladen?


 
Leute, die *legale* VOD-Angebote für HD-Filme nutzen. An einem fröhlichen Filmeabend mit Freunden kann da schon was zusammen kommen.


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Wenn ich mir mir Spiele über Steam besorgen kann durchaus ein sehr hohes Trafficaufkommen da sein, dazu kommen möglicherweise Radio und VOD-Dienste.


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir mir Spiele über Steam besorgen kann durchaus ein sehr hohes Trafficaufkommen da sein, dazu kommen möglicherweise Radio und VOD-Dienste.


 
Stimmt ja alles (wobei 120GB selbst wenn man 5 Spiele und 5 Filme an einem Tag lädt () optimistisch ist^^), nur haben wohl 99% der KD Kunden weder von VOD noch von Steam usw je was gehört - mit google schafft man keine 120GB 
Das meinte ich ja mit "die allermeisten Kunden werden mit diesen Grenzen nie in berührung kommen weil sie extrem hoch gewählt sind".

Nebenbei... was haben wir nur für Dimensionen erreicht... wenn ich 24h Vollast fahre mit meiner Verbindung schaffe ich vielleicht 7 oder 8 GB... da reden die Leute hier von hunderten GB in wenigen Stunden


----------



## spionkaese (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Stimmt ja alles (wobei 120GB selbst wenn man 5 Spiele und 5 Filme an einem Tag lädt () optimistisch ist^^), nur haben wohl 99% der KD Kunden weder von VOD noch von Steam usw je was gehört - mit google schafft man keine 120GB
> Das meinte ich ja mit "die allermeisten Kunden werden mit diesen Grenzen nie in berührung kommen weil sie extrem hoch gewählt sind".
> 
> Nebenbei... was haben wir nur für Dimensionen erreicht... wenn ich 24h Vollast fahre mit meiner Verbindung schaffe ich vielleicht 7 oder 8 GB... da reden die Leute hier von hunderten GB in wenigen Stunden


 Was meinst du was da teilweise bei den Sonderangeboten zusammenkommt.
20 Spiele für 70€ und sowas


----------



## turbosnake (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Ich hab ja hier nur DSL 6000.

16000 würde irgendwas (laut HP vom gleichen Provider) zwsichen  8001 bis 13000 kbit/s liefern ob sich das lohnt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



turbosnake schrieb:


> 16000 würde irgendwas (laut HP vom gleichen Provider) zwsichen  8001 bis 13000 kbit/s liefern ob sich das lohnt?


 
Nur dann, wenn du einen Großteil deiner Zeit damit verbringst auf Downloadbalken zu starren


----------



## Kreisverkehr (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur dann, wenn du einen Großteil deiner Zeit damit verbringst auf Downloadbalken zu starren


 
Und genau das tust du ja auch bei DSL 3000... Da wartet man sehnsüchtig, bis ne Datei endlich unten ist. Ich persönlich bevorzuge möglichst hohe Geschwindigkeit bei DSL. Von daher würde es sich schon bei nem AMD oder NVIDIA-Treiber lohnen. Und dann, je mehr Leute surfen und laden, desto mehr lohnt es sich. DSL11.000 (real, gebucht 16.000) ist schon "irgendwie" lahm, wenn man verwöhnt ist.


----------



## Weichkeks (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

also meine 100MBit leitung von KD wurde noch nie gedrosselt


----------



## Cinnayum (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



Psycho1996 schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ist so wie wenn ich 32 KG Mehl kaufe und nur 20 bekomme...


 
Der Vergleich hinkt. Wenn du dir den Vertrag anschaust, den du unterschrieben hast, steht dir eher sowas zu:

Sie erhalten einen Sack, der bis zu 32 Kg Mehl enthalten kann. Unsere Mitarbeiter schaufeln, soviel wie es gerade geht da rein. An Feiertagen und zu Dürreperioden sind es halt ein paar weniger Schaufeln.


----------



## axxo (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Bei mir rennt der Torrent mit 7mb/s Down und 600kb/s Up, mehr gibt die Leitung nicht her, und auch nach über 5TB Traffic hat der Provider da noch nix gedrosselt (Unity Media)


----------



## Vorsicht_Bissig (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Eigentlich sagen die News aus: Provider drosseln bestimmte Ports

Draus gemacht wird: Provider drosseln BitTorrent (Weil das anscheinend die einzige Nutzung der Ports ist, da Kinobesuche ja zu teuer sind ...)


----------



## Totalwarrior (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Lang lebe Google!


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



> Eigentlich sagen die News aus: Provider drosseln bestimmte Ports


 
Quelle? Soweit ich das verstanden habe wird die Übertragung von Datenpaketen, die als Bittorrent idendifiziert werden gebremst


----------



## Der Ninja (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Ich schaue nur über VOD und hab am Tag bis zu 100GB Traffic. Ist aber auch kein Wunder. Heute habe ich Avatar über VOD geschaut und
schön 23GB Traffic verursacht und das nach einem 1080P Film mit 5.1 Sound ! (Ich hab DSL 32.000 von KD)
Achja, ließt euch mal den Vertrag von T-Online durch. Im Monat habt ihr 300GB mit VDSL 50.000 Geschwindigkeit und dann wird eure Leitung auf DSL 6.000 gedrosselt.


----------



## Superwip (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

100GiB... mit meinem Internet würde ich mindestens drei Tage brauchen um so viel zu saugen...



> Im Monat habt ihr 300GB mit VDSL 50.000 Geschwindigkeit und dann wird eure Leitung auf DSL 6.000 gedrosselt.


 
Drosseln ist ein völlig anderes Thema als -hinter dem Rücken der Kunden- willkürlich bestimmte Datenpakete zu priorisieren und andere künstlich auszubremsen "QoS"


----------



## exa (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> -Tarife die eine Drosselung ab einem speziellen Traffic beinhalten, dürfen NICHT als Flatrate vermarktet werden (z.B. VDSL 50 von der Telekom ab 200GB, nahezu jeder Mobilfunktarif ab 300MB/1GB/5GB)
> -eine Drosselung ist überhaupt nur dann zulässig, wenn der Nutzer ein stark unnatürliches Nutzungsverhalten aufweist (im Fall von VDSL 50 z.B. mehrere Terrabyte pro Monat)
> -die Netzbetreiber haben die Pflicht, nicht nur nicht aktiv zu drosseln, sondern auch dafür zu sorgen, dass soweit technisch möglich (also Server steht in Deutschland) eine normale Anbindung auch zur Rush Hour gewährleistet ist (konkret Youtube + Telekom = manchmal Downloadspeed von 300 KBit/s in den Abendstunden)



Was hast du denn für Vorstellungen? Wenn das wirklich festgelegt werden würde, würden selbst bei staatlicher Kontrolle die Preise dermaßen explodieren, dass sich kaum einer mehr das Internet leisten könnte...

Denn wenn hier von Terrabyte als unnormal geredet wird, Frage ich mich, was Für Festplattentürme denn manche so haben... also bitte erst von unnormalen Raten reden, wenn man Statistiken vor sich hat, und nicht einfach vom persönlichen "Bedürfnissen" ausgehen! Eine Flat beinhaltet nur, dass etwas unbegrenzt ist... in den meisten Fällen ist das nun mal die Zeit, alles andere wird anders geregelt.

Natürlich bin ich auch dafür, dass es nur dann als entsprechende Leitung verkauft werden darf, wenn man in einem gewissen Fenster bleibt, und nicht nur eine Grenze nach oben gezogen wird.
ABER: viele verwechseln hier anscheinen Endkundenmarkt mit Standleitung. Informiert euch mal, was so ne richtige Standleitung kostet, dann könnt ihr wahrscheinlich über eure Leitungen nur noch jubeln! Die geforderten Gewährleistungen jedenfalls dürften die Kosten in diese Richtung drücken...

Was sinnvoll wäre:
-Bandbreitenintervalle und nicht nur Grenzen nach oben
-Pflicht das auch deutlich zu machen in der Werbung
-gesetzliche Einführung von mind. DSL6000, was schon schwierig genug wäre, und wohl kaum durchsetzbar ist.


----------



## hfb (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



exa schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Vorstellungen? Wenn das wirklich festgelegt werden würde, würden selbst bei staatlicher Kontrolle die Preise dermaßen explodieren, dass sich kaum einer mehr das Internet leisten könnte...
> 
> ABER: viele verwechseln hier anscheinen Endkundenmarkt mit Standleitung. Informiert euch mal, was so ne richtige Standleitung kostet, dann könnt ihr wahrscheinlich über eure Leitungen nur noch jubeln! Die geforderten Gewährleistungen jedenfalls dürften die Kosten in diese Richtung drücken...


 
Genau so ist es. Ich kriege hier nur DSL 1000, aber da ich mit analogem Modem, später ISDN, vor meinem Umzug dann sogar
ohne ISDN-Flat (die wurden mit Einführung der DSL-Flats abgeschafft, aber an meinem alten Standort gab es kein DSL) aufgewachsen bin, bin ich sehr glücklich über DSL 1000. 
Das Anspruchsdenken hier finde ich unmöglich, wer Standleitung haben will, soll auch Standleitung bezahlen, basta.

Und die Träumereien von Cloud, Internet-Radio oder gar -Fernsehen, Spiele und Filme ohne Datenträger nur saugen...
wer das haben will, soll den Netzausbau auch bezahlen.


----------



## Namaker (13. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



exa schrieb:


> -gesetzliche Einführung von mind. DSL6000, was schon schwierig genug wäre, und wohl kaum durchsetzbar ist.


 Bedank dich bei Herrn Schwarz-Schilling


----------



## looka (14. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Meine KD 32.000 Flat wurde auch noch nie gedrosselt und ich komme auf bis zu 1TB Traffic im Monat :p
Jetzt hat ein Kumpel von mir auch KD 32.000 und er hat bei sich festgestellt dass er teilweise gedrosselt wird, meist Abends. 

Das hat nix damit zu tun dass KD absichtlich spezielle Ports drosselt, sondern dass es in Spitzenzeiten einfach zu viel Traffic auf der Kabel-Leitung liegt und das ist _technisch bedingt_!
Außerdem will ich mal klarstellen, dass Kabel Deutschland KEIN DSL ANBIETET, sondern KABEL-INTERNET!! 
DSL ist eine Technik die z.B. die Telekom anbietet.


----------



## Allwisser (14. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



Haxti schrieb:


> Laut Glasnost drosselt Mnet bei mir auch Torrrenttransfer. Was mich an der Geschichte nervt: Ich brauchs legal um viele Spiele zu Patchen und das geht ganz schön auf die Eier, wenn man sowieso nur DSL6k hat. Youtube läuft immer voll, aber gerade am Wochenende ist das einfach insgesamt ne überlastung von der Serveranbindung.



warum muss ein "normaluser" viele spiele patchen?

das macht man maaaal wenn den ein patch rauskommt. und dann macht man das normal über die spieleanwendung und nicht über torrent.

ziemlich fadenscheinige aussage


----------



## Earisu (14. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Torrent an sich war eine gute Sache aber bei den Donwloadgrößen heutzutage für meine Bedürfnisse ungenügend... 

Mir dauern die Steamdownloads inzwischen schon zu lange und das mit 32mbit. Bin froh wenn ich dieses Jahr noch die 100mbit bekomm. 

2/3 des Traffics Filesharer? Leut ganz ehrlich zieht ihr den ganzen Tag Pornos oder was? Soviel kann man doch net runterladen..


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Da ist auch der Upload dabei und viele Leute haben Spiele-, Film- und Musiksammlungen, von denen sie vielleicht 10% nutzen.


----------



## Iceananas (14. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



Earisu schrieb:


> 2/3 des Traffics Filesharer? Leut ganz ehrlich zieht ihr den ganzen Tag Pornos oder was? Soviel kann man doch net runterladen..


 
Was glaubst du aus was 90% des Internets besteht


----------



## Gast20141208 (14. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Aus Viagra Mails und der Rest ist Pr0n.


----------



## rebel4life (14. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



Felixxz2 schrieb:


> Denn die völlige gesetzliche Freiheit, die die Telekom genießt führt zu einer extrem kundenfeindlichen Breitbandlandschaft. Man muss nur an diejenigen denken, die mit DSL 384 rum"surfen". Und ich reg mich ja schon tierisch über mein 3000er auf und darüber, dass die Telekom unseren Ortsteil (!) umschifft hat und nur in die anderen Ortsteile der Gemeinde direkt Glasfasergelegt hat. Und das obwohl die Kosten komplett die Gemeinde übernimmt!


 
Die Telekom hindert keinen Mitbewerber daran eigene Leitungen zu legen. Nur macht das der ach so tolle Anbieter 1&1 halt auch net weil es oft selbst langfristig nicht rentabel ist. Daher einfach pauschal mal die Telekom zu bashen ist bescheuert.


----------



## Incredible Alk (15. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



Der Ninja schrieb:


> Idann wird eure Leitung auf DSL 6.000 gedrosselt.


 
Wär ich froh, das wären für mich exorbitant hohe Übertragungsraten!


----------



## taks (15. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Auf dem Kabelnetz besteht das Problem, dass mehrere am gleichen Kabel hängen. Wenn nur zwei Teilnehmer im Internet sind, hat man genug Bandbreite. Wenn 500 drin sind, geht die Bandbreite eben zurück.

Auch hat jeder Internetprovider so etwas ähnliches in den AGB stehen:


			
				KD AGB schrieb:
			
		

> Kabel Deutschland ist berechtigt, die Leistung vorübergehend zu unterbrechen, in der Dauer zu beschränken oder die Leistung teilweise oder
> ganz einzustellen, soweit dies ..., aufgrund ..., der Sicherheit des Netzbetriebes, der Aufrechterhaltung der Netzintegrität, ... erforderlich ist.



Sprich: Wenn du das Netz zu sehr belastest und der Rest darunter leidet wird der Hahn zugedreht. (Auch Fair-Use genannt)

Das ganze hat auch nichts mit Netzneutralität zu tun, sondern wie gesagt mit den technischen Möglichkeiten.



@Felixxz2

Die Kundenfeindlich DSL-Landschaft kommt nicht durch die Telecom, sondern durch den idiotischen Preiskampf. 
Wenn jeder Anschluss im Monat 5€ mehr kosten würde, wäre das Netz auch besser ausgebaut.


----------



## exa (15. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Da kann ich aber nur lachen!

Das Netz würde ausgebaut, wenn endlich wieder die Grundversorgung durch den Staat gegeben wäre, und nicht durch private Unternehmen


----------



## taks (15. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



exa schrieb:


> Das Netz würde ausgebaut, wenn endlich wieder die Grundversorgung durch den Staat gegeben wäre, und nicht durch private Unternehmen


 
Das bezweifle ich nicht, jedoch hat das Preisdumping auch einen beachtlichen Einfluss, da das Budget für Investitionen so natürlich auch sinkt.
Auf ein 500 Seelendorf wird das vermutlich keinen Einfluss haben, da die Erschliessung nicht rentabel ist. 
Jedoch in einem schon erschlossenen Gebiet die Infrastruktur ausbauen wäre dadurch verstärkt möglich.

Ist aber natürlich nur meine Meinung. 

Und eine Verstaatlichung würde sich einfach wieder bei den Steuern niederschlagen.


----------



## hfb (15. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



exa schrieb:


> Da kann ich aber nur lachen!
> 
> Das Netz würde ausgebaut, wenn endlich wieder die Grundversorgung durch den Staat gegeben wäre, und nicht durch private Unternehmen


 
Darüber wiederum lachen all jene, die die Telekom/Post noch als staatlichen Monopolbetrieb kennen- und "lieben"gelernt haben.

Glaub mir, das willst du nicht zurück haben.

Und eine -bei Grundversorgung durchaus zu überlegende- Verstattlichung ändert am eigentlichen Problem auch nichts-
Ausbau kostet- keiner will mehr zahlen - also gibt es nicht mehr Ausbau. Die Verstaatlichung könnte das Problem
natürlich verschleiern, indem die Kosten - wie erwähnt - als Steuern umgelegt werden.


----------



## Superwip (15. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



> Sprich: Wenn du das Netz zu sehr belastest und der Rest darunter leidet wird der Hahn zugedreht. (Auch Fair-Use genannt)
> 
> Das ganze hat auch nichts mit Netzneutralität zu tun, sondern wie gesagt mit den technischen Möglichkeiten.


 
Das stimmt nicht!

Denn sie stellen einem nicht nur technisch bedingt weniger Bandbreite zur Verfügung, wenn ihre Systeme überlastet sind (wäre ja auch nicht weiter verwunderlich, machen auch alle) sondern _sie bremsen gezielt bestimmte Dienste bzw. Protokolle_, unter anderem Bittorrent aus um dafür anderen Vorrang zu geben- QoS und das ist natürlich eine grobe Verletzung der Netzneutralität, die besagt, dass alle Datenpakete gleich behandelt werden müssen


----------



## DUNnet (16. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*

Also das ist ja wohl dreißt -
da werde ich und andere User abgestempelt illegal Daten zu verbreiten oder zu nutzen nur weil wir viel Traffic verursachen?

Also jetzt mal Klartext:
Wenn ich eine 100MBit Flatrate kaufe tue ich als Kunde dies nach der Überlegung das ich 100Mbit benötige, und dass als Flatrate.
Nun sollte einem Anbieter einhergehen: Der hat sicher kein Interesse das YT Video in 1 Sek. zu laden statt es Live zu Streamen was auch mit z.B. 16K sehr leicht geht,
nein, die Provider denken anders:

Wir verkaufen Flatrates die gar keine sind, weder im Downstream, im Upstream, noch im Traffic halten sie ihre versprechen (100Bit down - 6Mbit up - Unendlich Volumen),
denn sie drosseln gezielt!
Das geniale daran ist, wenn ich mir das gerade mit meinem O2o KostenAirBag Handyvertrag Vergleiche könnt ich kotzen 
Ich nutze zu 99% nicht das Angebot von 100Mbit, das ist KD sehr recht, in dieser Zeit zahle ich aber den vollen Flatrate Preis!
Nutze ich dann mal wofür ich zahle, passt es denen natürlich vom "unnatürlich hohem Aufkommen" (wer definiert bei einer Flatrate ein hohes Aufkommen?) und ich werd eingeschränkt - und bekomm von Foren Robin Hoods zu hören ich handle illegal!

Wenn es interessiert: Ich nutze Clouddienste worin ich Daten lagere, außerdem hab ich via USA (against the GEMA) eine Musikflatrateangebot an den fittichen und ich nutze Steam, und da ich meinen Rechner neu aufsetzen durfte habe ich nur 3 Spiele downloaden wollen und schwupps, 50GB Traffic, gedrosselt! Und das auf dem 80er!

Also spart euch Kommentare in denen Ihr andere bezichtigt Straftaten zu begehen wofür sie belangt werden könnten nur weil euer Horizont keine 50, oder 120 oder 1TB Traffic warhaben können!


----------



## exa (16. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



DUNnet schrieb:


> Also das ist ja wohl dreißt -
> da werde ich und andere User abgestempelt illegal Daten zu verbreiten oder zu nutzen nur weil wir viel Traffic verursachen?
> 
> Also jetzt mal Klartext:
> ...





Irgendwie haben hier einige ne falsche Vorstellung...

Wenn du ne Flat hast, heißt das NICHT dass du durchgehend 100MBit zur Verfügung hast, das wäre eine Standleitung... informier dich bitte mal was sowas kostet, und dann freu dich über deine Leitung!!!

Du bezahlst für einen zeitunbegrenzten Durchschnittstraffic, mit der Option bis zu 100 Mbit übertragen zu können, nicht mehr!!! Wenn du eine Garantie dafür willst, lass dir ne eigene Leitung legen (was allein schonmal im 4 stelligen bereich liegen dürfte) und zahl monatlich das, was du normalerweise für einen PC ausgibst...


----------



## Superwip (16. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



> das wäre eine Standleitung...


 
Nicht unbedingt...

Unter einer Standleitung verstehe ich etwas mehr als (A)DSL ohne QoS und ohne Drossel ab einem gewissen verbrauchten Volumen...

...das deckt sich auch mit meiner Vorstellung von einer "Flatrate"



Aber es gibt ja durchaus auch asymmetrische _Business Verträge_, die noch halbwegs leistbar sind, eine hohe Mindestgeschwindigkeit bieten, die nie gedrosselt werden und die sehr wahrscheinlich auch nicht von QoS betroffen sind (wobei man sich nie sicher sein kann, da die ISPs mangels gesetzlicher Regelungen nicht dazu verpflichtet sind einen darüber aufzuklären)

Wenn man bereit ist, ~das doppelte eines vergleichbaren Consumer Vertrages zu bezahlen kann man die genannten Probleme also weitgehend aus der Welt schaffen; einige, die sich hier über Drosselungen aufregen und abenteuerliche Datenmengen saugen sollten vielleicht wirklich darüber nachdenken


----------



## hfb (16. November 2011)

*AW: Studie zur Netzneutralität: Einige Provider bremsen Bittorrent*



DUNnet schrieb:


> Also spart euch Kommentare in denen Ihr andere bezichtigt Straftaten zu begehen wofür sie belangt werden könnten nur weil euer Horizont keine 50, oder 120 oder 1TB Traffic warhaben können!


 
Ich schlage vor, du googelst mal den Begriff "Mischkalkulation". Wen du das verinnerlicht hast siehst du die Sache evtl. etwas anders. 
Wip hat absolut recht, auch für dich gibt es entsprechende Flats. Natürlich nicht zum Normalverbrauchertarif.


----------

